# where to stay in destin with a boat



## seacraft (Jan 18, 2010)

trying to help some friends find a place somewhere around destin next week. They are on a budget, condo, hotel they are not picky just need to have a place to keep a 20 foot boat where the gear will be safe. Any suggestions?? I hear there are some real deals out there


----------



## ammolance (Jul 18, 2009)

you know, i asked a similar question a few weeks back for goin back and forth between here an pcola and i think there was a lesser expensive one around navarreish if no one has anything in destin. i'd be curious for destin too, as sometimes you just want to crash somewhere along the water and deal with the trailer, boat cleaning and what not the next a.m.!


----------



## seacraft (Jan 18, 2010)

navarre would be fine, they would even consider p'cola or pc, they are just looking for a nice place where they can keep a boat in the water


----------



## ammolance (Jul 18, 2009)

here's the thread that i was talkin' about earlier:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/motels-between-pcola-destin-71602/

i would be curious as if there were any cheaper motels on the water in destin area that one could dock his/her/thier boat at for the nite owned by the motel. like i said, living in ft. walton is convieniant but maybe not having to clean up the day till the next morn can be a good break for the fam until then. good luck!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*destin*

i cant rember the name of the place but i have seen a sign on 98 advertising a free boat slip with condo rental i will ride through tommorow and get the number for you it is in old destin a is in a safe area


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Here are a few that I know of, never stayed at any of them though, not in any order of preference:

Pirates bay is a condo located in FWB on the sound, has slips.

Pirates' Bay


Quality Inn in FWB beside Red Lobster/Liza Jackson park. Has a locked dock you can park at and a boat ramp on the sound.
850-275-0300
Fort Walton Beach Florida hotels, Quality Inn hotel near Okaloosa-Walton College, Fort Walton Beach FL 32548

Sandpiper Cove at the east end of the Destin Harbor, has a boat ramp and some rentals with slips/canal access.
850-837-9121
Sandpiper Cove Condominiums -- Canal Reservation Page

Sea Tow in FWB has a ramp and slips you can tie up to overnight, plus storage. Some motels nearby.
850-837-4152
22 Miracle Strip Parkway Southwest
Fort Walton Bch, FL 32548-6613
(850) 837-4152

Call the Destin Marina, located at the northeast end of the Destin Bridge. They have slips, there is a locked storage area next to it. No motel there though.
850-837-2470 

Welcome to The Destin Marina | Homepage


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Keeping a boat in Destin is a pretty pricey operation. They stick you on parking your empty trailer too. Destin Marina is the most reasonable, but be warned that you will be dealing with some pretty fast current when the tide is running. They do not have parking for your empty trailer but Susan Destin next door lets folks park when she has space for what is a reasonable price (for the area).

Sandpiper can be reasonable if you find a condo with a slip at no extra charge (be sure to check the "no extra charge"), but the problem is that it is almost impossible to park your empty trailer there. There is a guy up near the Joe's Bayou landing that will let you park your trailer at your risk for $175 a week (last year's price).

The difficulty and expense of bringing a boat to Destin is why I stick to OB/Fort Morgan. If that area is OK with them it is hard to beat Navy Cove for a reasonable and convenient place to park a boat. There are always powered slips available, a ramp on the property, convenient fish cleaning stations, you can put out a crab trap at the dock or the bay, etc.. We've never had anything stolen, although we don't leave the better rods and reels out at night. There's primo redfishing at the Dixey Bar, good sized kings between the Bar and the channel, Spanish along the beach, and speck fishing on the bay rigs - all in State waters. You will have a hard time finding a better site at the price - we haven't.


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

If you'd like to stay right on the Harbor (the most fun) try The Inn on Destin Harbor. They don't have a dock but you can anchor right in front very easily. It's about the cheapest and they have no problem with trailers. Staying there allows you to walk to all the restaurants and night life


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

For military or Gov't civilians your best deal is the Destin Army Recreation Center. Destin Army Recreation Area


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Regarding gamefisherman's comment on night life, that is one thing you will be without at Navy Cove. You are 20 miles from Gulf Shores and there are few restaurants out that way. We are old farts and don't care about that - we just go to fish, crab, and shrimp.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Pirates bay is a former motel the units are 325 sqft


----------

